# extending height of existing retaining wall



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

There are a few things to consider. First off, you should use concrete segmental block specifically designed for a retaining wall, rather than standard concrete block (cinder blocks made from actual fire cinders have not been manufacturer for many years, and would not be suitable for a retaining wall). Assuming the existing retaining wall is well built, and adequately strong to hold back the additional soil you would be adding, it would be relatively easy to add a couple of courses of concrete block to retain an extra foot or so of soil. The block manufacturer will typically include instructions on how to build a retaining wall using their product.

There is one other issue. In many jurisdictions, a retaining wall over a certain height (often four feet) requires a permit and sometimes an engineering design. Best to check with your local building inspector before building.


----------

